
Ask HN: Where/how to buy Power8 Palmetto Customer Reference Platform? - andreiw
The contact listed on Tyan&#x27;s page (http:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.tyan.com&#x2F;campaign&#x2F;openpower&#x2F;index.html) is unresponsive. Who actually got one? How did you purchase? Can I buy just the ATX board with the SCM and some RAM without the box?
======
wmf
Palmetto is an old box and I would not recommend buying it. If it's possible
to get Briggs & Stratton with only one socket populated that's probably your
best bet. Otherwise look at Habanero. Resellers may be more responsive than
manufacturers.

Considering that the processor costs over $1,000, trying to skimp on the case
makes you look like you're not a serious buyer.

~~~
andreiw
Thanks for the tip. The issue at hand is that as a developer, the box (and
loud small fans) is just an inconvenience.

